# Eating vegetables ?



## MannyDog77 (Mar 8, 2011)

My vizsla Manny is a 6 year old male. He has recently begun going into the Compost Bin in the yard when I am at work in order to lick/eat any remaining avocado inside the peel. He licks the peel for hours and loves the flavor of avocado! There isn't anything else in the compost he is interested in. 
Does anyone Else's dog like avocado? I left a voicemail for my vet, just want to make sure it isn't harmful- any thoughts? Should I bungee close the compost on avocado days?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our last mini-dachshund liked avocados; however, our vet discouraged it. She said there is debate over the persin in avocados, as well as, they have a high fat content. Fat content is more of an issue with dachshunds than Vs ;D Anyway, the ASPCA does list the avocado as being toxic to dogs. The persin found in avocados is known to cause vomiting & diarrhea (perhaps not in your case). Persin can also be fatal to birds (maybe rodents too?) causing fluid around the heart, labored breathing, and something else. I would definitely have a discussion with your vet before allowing your V to indulge his love of avocados. IMO, I would bungee the compost on avocado days.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

found that online:

"ASPCA includes avocados on the list of people foods that are unsafe for pets, with this warning, "The leaves, fruit, seeds and bark of avocados contain Persin, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea in dogs. Birds and rodents are especially sensitive to avocado poisoning, and can develop congestion, difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation around the heart. Some ingestions may even be fatal."

ANd this is the full article..

http://reboundhounds.blogspot.com/2009/03/avocados-poisonous-for-dogs-or.html

hope this helps


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Not avocados..but kasey eats lots of veggies!! green beans peas carrots and he's obsessed with pumpkin lol it's cute if the green beams are to big he'll actually take them out of the bowl and look at me like "are ya gonna cut it" lol


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I've read and heard that dogs lack an enzyme to break down veggies so I usually blend veggies to slop on top of Mischa's kibble. I'll still give her whole slices of apples or carrots as treats too though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie doesn't like vegetables. To him, a REAL treat is some high quality protein like a piece of chicken or beef. He also likes tuna and salmon. Veggies -- no.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Our V eats ALL veggies. She sits next to the kitchen counter when I'm chopping veggies for dinner. In fact, she's managed to associate the sound of the knife hitting the board with getting veggie treats. 
So far she's tasted the following -
Onions
Potatoes
Garlic
Brussels Sprouts
Carrots
Spring Onion
Spinach
Green peas
Celery
Blackberries
Strawberries 
Lemon (hates it! Runs away from it. Makes a funny face every time!)
Orange
Fennel
Baby bok choy
Mango
Blueberries
Pumpkin
Green chili (Yes! She has! I dropped one while cooking and she grabbed it. Then it hit her!)
Rosemary
Oregano 
Parsley
Cilantro
Thyme
Sage

She has a well developed palate I guess


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Be careful with the onions. I think they are bad for dogs.


----------

